# Just finished my swap



## SentraStyles (Dec 31, 2002)

I posted this everywhere else so I figured I might as well post it here to: Open to any criticism, I know my engine is mixed colors, my biggest concern was getting her running first!!


----------



## lil prison woman (Jul 1, 2004)

:redx: is all i see


----------



## SentraStyles (Dec 31, 2002)

Ksilvia8 said:


> :redx: is all i see


Its worked everywhere else but some people can see and others can't strange!!!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

not really feelin the 2nd tach... is the motor a bluebird or a gti-r? I can't really see the intake manifold to tell. What size IC is that?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i cant see


----------



## Tdizzle412 (Dec 6, 2004)

:redx: ...I wanna see this so try again or somthing :thumbup:


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Very nice job, u had the pipin bent up at a exhaust place?


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

SentraStyles said:


> I posted this everywhere else so I figured I might as well post it here to: Open to any criticism, I know my engine is mixed colors, my biggest concern was getting her running first!!


Access to this site will be restored within an hour. Please try again later.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

nicely done so far
vc looks nice


----------



## SentraStyles (Dec 31, 2002)

I got the piping from a guy off sr20forum.com, the intercooler is a Forge from JGY. According to Geocities if to many people look at the pics it shuts down so I kinda created a website real basic but it gets the job done:

http://www.geocities.com/sentrastyles/index.html

you can always try that


----------



## SentraStyles (Dec 31, 2002)

OPIUM said:


> not really feelin the 2nd tach... is the motor a bluebird or a gti-r? I can't really see the intake manifold to tell. What size IC is that?



its a JDM SR20DE with a T25 turbo kit pieced together and JGY lines


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

great job Justin, One more car running for the team! I cant waite for a ride! I cant waite to Race Yah like the old Days at SIR!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

not a fan of the tach placement, but great job!


----------



## Stylin'SE-R (Mar 27, 2003)

where'd you get the spec v shift knob? i want one for my project.


----------



## SentraStyles (Dec 31, 2002)

Mike - Yeah I can't wait... hopefully I can get a boost controller by then!!! 

I got the spec V shift knob from Scorch's project!!! Thanks again Mike I love that thing!!! Its really nice to feel almost full boost at 2400RPM.. I haven't been able to get her over 3500 yet because I am still breaking in a new clutch but its a lot more powerful then I would have expected!!!

Another place to see the pics if they aren't working for you!

http://SentraStyles.onlineshowoff.com


----------



## Boosted1991 (Dec 22, 2004)

Among brother awsome machine


----------

